# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Γερμανικές Φορτηγίδες

## geosub1978

Καλημέρα σας!

Εδώ και μήνες αναζητώ στοιχεία για τρία μικρά γερμανικά πλοία MERKUR/HORST/PAUL τα οποία βρέθηκαν στο Αιγαίο το 1944. Τα MERKUR/HORST φαίνεται να κατέφθασαν μέσω Δούναβη στο Αιγαίο τον Μάιο του 1944 (μέγεθος 200-300τν, μάλλον αδελφά σκάφη). Για το PAUL υπάρχει αναφορά ότι ήταν ξύλινης κατασκευής και ίσως να κατασκευάστηκε στα Αμπελάκια του 1943. Το δε τέλος τους είναι γνωστό. Το MERKUR αυτοβυθίστηκε στις 20/10/1944 στη Θεσσαλονίκη, τα HORST/PAUL βυθίστηκαν από τις τορπιλακάτους HMS 307/397/399 μετά από ανεπιτυχή επίθεση του υποβρυχίου ΜΑΤΡΩΖΟΣ στις 8/10/1944 δυτικά της Ικαρίας.

Υπάρχουν μήπως περισσότερα στοιχεία για αυτά τα τρία σκάφη; Τα έχω βρει ως μηχανοκίνητα/ιστιοφόρα,ρυμουλκά ή φορτηγίδες.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Ellinis

Καλως ήρθες στην ομάδα μας! 
Τα πλοία στα οποία επιτέθηκε το ΜΑΤΡΩΖΟΣ ήταν το τσιμεντόπλοιο ACHILLES, το PAUL και το μότορσιπ HORST.
Σχετικά με τα PAUL και HORST είχα βρει τα παρακάτω στα πλαίσια έρευνας για το άρθρο "Ιταλικά υποβρύχια στην υπηρεσία του ελληνικού Πολεμικού Ναυτικού" που είχε φιλοξενήσει το περιοδικό Ναυτική Επιθεώρηση:
"Τo ACHILLES (1.150 κ.ό.χ.) είχε κατασκευασθεί το 1944 στο Πέραμα με χρήση τσιμέντου ενώ το PAUL (212 κ.ό.χ.) είχε μάλλον ναυπηγηθεί το 1944 στα Αμπελάκια από ξυλεία. Το HORST (212 κ.ό.χ.) είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1938 στη Γερμανία για ποτάμιους πλόες και είχε πλεύσει το 1943 μέσω του Δούναβη στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα και κατόπιν στο Αιγαίο. [...] Η νηοπομπή δέχθηκε την ίδια μέρα επίθεση τριών βρετανικών τορπιλακάτων με αποτέλεσμα να απωλεσθούν και τα τρία μεταγωγικά σκάφη στα βορειοδυτικά της Χίου"

Για το MERKUR παραθέτω τα παρακάτω από το βιβλίο "Ανελκύοντας την Ιστορία":
Π/Κ σιδηρούν ΜΕΡΚΙΟΥΡ

211 t.

Ανελκύστηκε

Θεσσαλονίκη

_Διαστάσεων 39,6 x 6,9 μ._


_Το _ _MERKUR_ _είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1939 στη Γερμανία ως ποταμόπλοιο. Κατέπλευσε το 5.44 στο Αιγαίο. Αυτοβυθίστηκε στις 15.10.44._




"Ηταν ένα από τουλάχιστον είκοσι [1] ποταμόπλοια που στάλθηκαν στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα για να ενισχύσουν τη δράση του γερμανικού στρατού στην περιοχή. Όταν ο σοβιετικός στρατός απώθησε τις γερμανικές δυνάμεις τα σκάφη αυτά έχασαν το ρόλο τους ενώ κινδύνευαν να βρεθούν σε εχθρικό χώρο. Έτσι αποφασίστηκε να προωθηθούν στο Αιγαίο μέσω των Στενών, προκειμένου να συνεισφέρουν στις συνεχιζόμενες γερμανικές επιχειρήσεις στον ελληνικό χώρο.   [...]
Από το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης ανελκύστηκαν τουλάχιστον επτά γερμανικά σιδηρά ποταμόπλοια. Από αυτές τις ανελκύστεις καθώς και από αντίστοιχα ναυάγια στο Βόλο εκτιμάται ότι προήλθαν τα φορτηγά μότορσιπ ΠΛΕΙΑΣ (249 κ.ό.χ. το οποίο βυθίστηκε στις 18.1.63 ανοιχτά του Ξυλόκαστρου), ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ (124 κ.ό.χ.), ΚΡΗΤΗ (199 κ.ό.χ.) και το πλοίο ανεφοδιασμού φάρων του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού ΣΚΥΡΟΣ (μάλλον το πρώην GESINE ναυπήγησης 1937). Ανελκύσθηκε ακόμη ένα σκάφος 248 κ.ό.χ. με διαστάσεις 40 x 7 μέτρων που εκποιήθηκε τον Ιούλιο του 1947 στον Αρ.Φραγκίστα & Σια και μετονομάστηκε αρχικά σε ΧΑΡΟΥΛΑ, το 1956 σε ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ και το 1977 σε ΙΩΑΝΝΑ."   [1] Τα περισσότερα από αυτά τα σκάφη είχαν ναυπηγηθεί την περίοδο 1934-1940 στο ναυπηγείο Ewald Benninghaus built στη Koeln της Γερμανίας και είχαν παραπλήσιες διαστάσεις.

----------


## geosub1978

Καλώς σας βρήκα! Η άμεση ανταπόκριση σημαίνει φυσικά πολλά για την ποιότητα του forum!
Βρήκα κ εγώ τα εξής:

_Merkur_ : Motorsegler, 211 BRT, 289 tdw.
Ca. 25.02.44 ab Deggendorf, 29.03. ab Budapest, an Braila 15.04., 22.05. Passage des Bosporus in die Γ„gΓ¤is, 16.-20.10. Durchbruch Leros/Saloniki, Ende Oktober Selbstversenkung Saloniki.
_Horst_: Motorsegler, 37 x 6.8 m, 211 BRT, 307 tdw, 200 PS, 8 kn.
Mitte MΓ¤rz 44 ab Budapest, 19.03. an Braila, 22.05. Passage des Bosporus in die Γ„gΓ¤is, Verlust 8.10. (mit _Paul_ auf Reise Leros/Volos).

Το Motorsegler (μηχανοκίνητο/ιστιοφόρο) φυσικά δεν ισχύει. Άλλωστε οι τορπιλάκατοι που προσέβαλαν τα HORST/PAUL τα ανέφεραν ως barges (φορτηγίδες). Το Λέρος-Βόλος είναι επίσης λάθος γιατί o προορισμός τους ήταν η Θεσσαλονίκη. Τα συνοδά GK.92/GD.91 κατέπλευσαν στον Βόλο αφού ολοκλήρωσαν τη βύθιση των ημιβυθισμένων HORST/PAUL μετά την αποχώρηση των τορπιλακάτων.

Όσον αφορά στο HORST υπάρχει και αυτό:
http://www.luftwaffe-zur-see.de/Kdo....TK%2081-84.htm

Δηλαδή φορτηγίδα καυσίμων της αεροπορίας. Αυτό πρέπει να είναι, πόσα HORST να μεταφέρθηκαν στη Μεσόγειο πια!
Βέβαια MERKUR υπήρχαν δύο στο Αιγαίο...
Ένα μικρό αποβατικό:
https://www.historisches-marinearchi...here_value=109
και το ζητούμενο του οποίου φωτογραφία αναζητείται.

Όσο για το PAUL...ουδέν...ίσως κάποιος που να έχει κάτι σχετικό με πλοία που ναυπηγήθηκαν στην Ελλάδα κατά την κατοχή.

Εδώ υπάρχει ένα σκαρίφημα του ACHILLES
https://imgur.com/R6d8OhX

----------


## Ellinis

> _Merkur_ : Motorsegler, 211 BRT, 289 tdw.
> Ca. 25.02.44 ab Deggendorf, 29.03. ab Budapest, an Braila 15.04., 22.05. Passage des Bosporus in die Γ„gΓ¤is, 16.-20.10. Durchbruch Leros/Saloniki, Ende Oktober Selbstversenkung Saloniki.
> _Horst_: Motorsegler, 37 x 6.8 m, 211 BRT, 307 tdw, 200 PS, 8 kn.
> Mitte MΓ¤rz 44 ab Budapest, 19.03. an Braila, 22.05. Passage des Bosporus in die Γ„gΓ¤is, Verlust 8.10. (mit _Paul_ auf Reise Leros/Volos).
> 
> Το Motorsegler (μηχανοκίνητο/ιστιοφόρο) φυσικά δεν ισχύει. Άλλωστε οι τορπιλάκατοι που προσέβαλαν τα HORST/PAUL τα ανέφεραν ως barges (φορτηγίδες).


O όρος μηχανοκίνητο/ιστιοφόρο δεν απέχει και πολύ από την πραγματικότητα. Πιο ορθή απόδοση θα ήταν το μηχανοκίνητο με βοηθητική ιστιοφορία. 
Όπως μπορούμε να δούμε και στα σχέδια παρόμοιων πλοίων του ίδιου ναυπηγείου *εδώ* και *εδώ*, ήταν εξοπλισμένα με μια μικρή μηχανή πετρελαίου κατάπρυμα αλλά και ιστία.
Επειδή είχαν πολύ χαμηλά έξαλα συχνά αναφέρονταν ως φορτηγίδες.
Η πηγή για τα παραπάνω που παρέθεσες ποιά είναι;




> Όσον αφορά στο HORST υπάρχει και αυτό:
> http://www.luftwaffe-zur-see.de/Kdo....TK%2081-84.htm
> 
> Δηλαδή φορτηγίδα καυσίμων της αεροπορίας. Αυτό πρέπει να είναι, πόσα HORST να μεταφέρθηκαν στη Μεσόγειο πια!


Δεν νομίζω οτι είναι το ίδιο σκάφος. Οι διαστάσεις είναι σαφώς μεγαλύτερες από του HORST που αναφέρεις παραπάνω. Η ιστοσελίδα αναφέρει οτι κατασκευάστηκε σε τμήματα για να συναρμολογηθεί στη Μεσόγειο, αλλά το κατά πόσο έγινε αυτό και αν ναι, το που έδρασε, δεν το αναφέρει.




> Βέβαια MERKUR υπήρχαν δύο στο Αιγαίο...
> Ένα μικρό αποβατικό:
> https://www.historisches-marinearchi...here_value=109
> και το ζητούμενο του οποίου φωτογραφία αναζητείται.


Δεν πρέπει να διάφερε ιδιαίτερα από τα άλλα παράκτια φορτηγά σκάφη που ναυπηγήθηκαν στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο, όπως το ADELE που βλέπουμε _εδώ_.
Tα χαρακτηριστικά του σκαφους αναφέρονται στην εγγραφή 11199 του LR που μπορούμε να δούμε εδώ

----------


## geosub1978

Είναι από αρχεια της Schwarzmeer Schiffahrts GmbH όπως με πληροφόρησαν από το https://www.forum-marinearchiv.de/

Παραθέτω σκαρίφημα από το "Die deutschen Kriegsschiffe 1815-1945" τ VIII
https://imgur.com/BFkTWhZ

Όπως φαίνεται μοιάζουν πολύ με τις φωτογραφίες σου! Ο χαρακτηρισμός τους ήταν ξεκάθαρα 
Kustenmotorschiffe, die auch noch unter Segel fahren konnten
και όχι motorsegler που παραπέμπει σε ξύλινο μηχανοκίνητο.

Όσον αφορά στο PAUL, όντως ναυπηγήθηκε στα Αμπελάκια και ήταν ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα ξύλινα πλοία στο Αιγαίο (Holzschiffsbauten) αλλά δεν έχω ξεκαθαρίσει αν πρόκειται για motorsegler ή κάτι άλλο (330grt, 42μ). Φωτό δεν έχω βρει ακόμα.

Του αυτού τύπου VICTORIA ALFRED HELMUT και άλλα δύο ημιτελή.

----------


## Ellinis

> Παραθέτω σκαρίφημα από το "Die deutschen Kriegsschiffe 1815-1945" τ VIII
> https://imgur.com/BFkTWhZ
> 
> Όπως φαίνεται μοιάζουν πολύ με τις φωτογραφίες σου! Ο χαρακτηρισμός τους ήταν ξεκάθαρα 
> Kustenmotorschiffe, die auch noch unter Segel fahren konnten
> και όχι motorsegler που παραπέμπει σε ξύλινο μηχανοκίνητο.


Πράγματι αυτά τα μικρά μοτορσιπάκια ποτάμιων και παράκτιων πλόων είχαν λίγο πολύ κοινά χαρακτηριστικά. Ένα ενιαίο αμπάρι με δυο κουβούσια, ένα κατάρτι με μπίγες ή το πολύ δυο και ένα μικρό κομοδέσιο κατάπρυμα πάνω από το μηχανοστάσιο. Ένα από αυτά που περιήλθε σε ελληνικά χέρια μετά την αποχώρηση των Γερμανών ήταν και το GESINE που υπηρέτησε επί μακρόν το Π.Ν. ως πλοίο φάρων και ίσως ταξιδεύει ακόμη ως εμπορικό  (σχετικά εδώ και εδώ). Ένα άλλο ήταν το ΠΛΕΙΑΣ, ενώ άλλα τα έχουμε δει εδώ.

----------


## geosub1978

Το GESINE λοιπόν ήταν αδελφό του MERKUR που ψάχνω!

Υπάρχει και αυτό το ενδιαφέρον:

ikee.lib.auth.gr › ManousakisPDF
Οικονομία και Πολιτική στην Ελλάδα του Β΄ Παγκοσμίου πολέμου - iKEE

----------


## Ellinis

> Πράγματι αυτά τα μικρά μοτορσιπάκια ποτάμιων και παράκτιων πλόων είχαν λίγο πολύ κοινά χαρακτηριστικά. Ένα ενιαίο αμπάρι με δυο κουβούσια, ένα κατάρτι με μπίγες ή το πολύ δυο και ένα μικρό κομοδέσιο κατάπρυμα πάνω από το μηχανοστάσιο. Ένα από αυτά που περιήλθε σε ελληνικά χέρια μετά την αποχώρηση των Γερμανών ήταν και το GESINE που υπηρέτησε επί μακρόν το Π.Ν. ως πλοίο φάρων και ίσως ταξιδεύει ακόμη ως εμπορικό  (σχετικά εδώ και εδώ). Ένα άλλο ήταν το ΠΛΕΙΑΣ, ενώ άλλα τα έχουμε δει εδώ.


Με βάση και όσα έγραψα εδώ να διορθώσω οτι το πλοίο φάρων ΣΚΥΡΟΣ δεν ήταν το GESINE αλλά το STORTEBEKER.
Και ένα ναυπηγικό σχέδιο του πλοίου - και των ομοίων του - από το γερμανικό ναυτικό μουσείο:

Scetch.jpg
πηγή

----------

